# Should I be nervous?



## Heavywithahammer (Feb 1, 2014)

So at the risk of seeming like the forum freak I have a question: the local sex toy shop sells a **** ring that is attached to a anal plug..so basically the ring goes around the member and the plug goes in the bum. I am very curious about this but am nervous about how the wife will react. Is this whole idea weird?


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

There is no way for us to tell you how your wife may react. 

Are you a freak for being curious? Absolutely not!

I can tell you that if my husband came to me with a sensitive topic, but tried to play it off as 'not a big deal', then I probably would brush it off, joke a bit about it, maybe even hurt his feelings without realizing it. I would be kinda surprised at something like this out of the blue, so using humor to difuse an ackward conversation might be very bad in fact...but that is what could happen.

BUT, if my husband came to me and prefaced the conversation a bit more like this..."Honey, I have something that I want to bring up. I am kind of embarrassed and I hope you will realize I am nervous to tell you about it. I love you, and I trust you enough to want to share my more hidden desires with you. I hope you will not judge me and keep an open mind...." If my husband were candid and reminded me that I needed to be sensitive, it would help me to be in a state of mind where I was more prepared to react appropriately. Many women melt when their husbands open up this way...and once something like that is said, quite frankly, he could tell me he wanted to try having sex while wearing a furry chicken costume...I would probably be the first one online looking for the costume! lol

I wish you luck with your new adventure, and hope it 'ends' well


----------



## Heavywithahammer (Feb 1, 2014)

That is some good advice and the kind I am looking for. Thanks!


----------



## TopsyTurvy5 (Nov 16, 2013)

Inside_Looking_Out said:


> There is no way for us to tell you how your wife may react.
> 
> Are you a freak for being curious? Absolutely not!
> 
> ...


I have no interest in what the OP is talking about, but I thought this was a great answer. :smthumbup:


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Does she like anal play? If she does then she might like to try it. If she has never had anything back there you will have to start with something smaller like your finger or tongue ( not for everyone).

The issue with the ring is if you guys start getting it on then after a while you may have to take the ring off but how can you leave the plug in for her pleasure..:scratchhead:

Plus on a serious note, with double penetration you could injure her vagina/anus wall. It's called rectovaginal fistula. It's when the wall separating the vagina and rectum tears. She would need surgery to fix this. That could then lead to all kinds of issues down there for her......just saying

Maybe just use a ring and then save the plug for a different time....IDK


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

over20 said:


> Does she like anal play? If she does then she might like to try it. If she has never had anything back there you will have to start with something smaller like your finger or tongue ( not for everyone).
> 
> The issue with the ring is if you guys start getting it on then after a while you may have to take the ring off but how can you leave the plug in for her pleasure..:scratchhead:
> 
> ...


I assumed the plug part is being used on him while he wearing the ring, not her. Am I wrong?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

The plug and ring are one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Heavywithahammer (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, the ring would go around my penis and the plug would go inside me, not her. That is what makes me so curious. Then again all the reviews I have read say that if you have big testicles then the toy won't work for you so I am probably out of luck anyway. Oh well. Thanks for commenting anyway...


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

OHHHHHH....sorry...didn't understand....


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

My wife Haaaaaaaaates the 'Honey , I have something I want to bring up' conversations.

Its almost guaranteed to ruin whatever serious issue I have been pondering how to bring up. 

So with that in mind broach the subject in a manner that you know won't raise your wifes hackles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

No no not weird at all. 

A very nice Valentine's Day present hmmmm  ???


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

My wife saw those in the sex shop and decided to go the other way and bought me a small plug and a "Real Steel" c0çk ring, her idea being that if I liked one and not the other it was better they were apart.

Gotta admit, I can ejaculate like an olympian when we have sex with my plug in :smthumbup: But the coçk ring has to come off!!!!


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Just keep the receipt and check the return policy :rofl:


----------

